# Classic Styled Gokujo



## Harrison Cutlery (Jul 22, 2022)

The humble boning knife is something that often doesn't get a lot of love. I have some thin 1.5mm stock carbon steel that was gifted to me so I thought what better project than a boning knife for it.

2500 y/o native timber Handle inspired by the old butchery knives my Dad used to use on the farm, with a gokujo esc blade style. Very simple knife so added a couple of subtle details to dress it up a bit. This stock with taper so a nice useable flex at the tip. Fun to do an easy quick build for a change.


----------



## WilliamDallas (Jul 23, 2022)

Great looking knife


----------

